

Walt Mossberg: The Exit Interview - rb2e
http://mashable.com/2013/12/20/walt-mossberg-all-things-d/

======
sn0v
_I would tell them quality over quantity_

This. I see so many websites with clickbait articles that contain six photos
with captions that they turn into a slideshow, with no useful content added. I
love Anandtech when it comes to in depth reviews and quality over quantity.

